# Modamers X



## modamer (Sep 5, 2011)

:xbones: Well my name is John, and I have gottin myself in real deap. Halloween is one of my favert hollidays. I always build somthing new and go all out, trying to out do myself. To the point that the nabors ask what im doing well money is tight this year and dont want to let my girls down. Any Ideas would be appreciated. Thanks again and hope to add pics and ideas of my own.:xbones:


----------



## modamer (Sep 5, 2011)

:xbones::xbones:MY girls want a party so thats the direction im heading:xbones::xbones:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! If you're looking for ideas on a budget, check out the challenge archives for the $20 prop challenges. You'll find some pretty amazing stuff there.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Modamer!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You can check out the past $20 prop contest entries for budget ideas.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the Haunt Forum

John Always remember to keep home haunting fun! 
You don't need to out do your self every year - My neighbours & kids understand when we dial it back because money tight or because we're still wore out from the crazy year before!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think that is an important lesson that I NEED to take on board. I'm already thinking about how I can make next year's bigger, better and different and I haven't even built half of this year's yet....... Wise words - thank you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome. One word, thrift stores. OK, that was two words. I was testing to see if you were paying attention.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with scareme. Thrift and Dollar stores are your friend...especially if you're tight on funds (like me) Goodwill has been wonderful to me this year!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

